

The Business of	Bookmarking - shutton
http://pinboard.in/talks/biz.pdf

======
ecoffey
I think the "Beard stroking" preamble is one of the more interesting parts.
That and this quote:

"The combination of low startup costs and investor aversion means there are
all kinds of opportunities lying around for a developer to run a profitable
small business, provided he or she remembers to charge money."

